
Ask HN: Any Hackers Love Sports? - guinness74
First time, long time--do any hackers here love sports? I do. As a sports fan, I don&#x27;t feel like there are many quality Apps on mobile devices. Twitter has enhanced how I watch television, sports included, but there&#x27;s a lot of noise. There are a plethora of scoreboard apps, but where&#x27;s the App that will revolutionize the game day experience for the fan? Is anyone interested in brainstorming, prototyping, and developing the home screen app for sports fans with me? If so, respond here and we can exchange contact information.<p>I have a strong development background in C++ &#x2F; MySQL &#x2F; PHP &#x2F; JavaScript &#x2F; some Objective C. I&#x27;m also somewhat networked with new sports media. An ideal co-founder would have a strong iOS and Objective C background, and loves sports.
======
rawland
I love To Do Sports.

Every now and then a story on "Exercise/Sleep/Meditate well and you will reach
the Nirvana of Human 2.0" comes up here at HN. But the thing is, that Sports
are quite fundamental. According to Wikipedia: "Sport (or sports) is all forms
of usually competitive physical activity". It's analogous to all
"entrepreneurs" here doing "competitive mental activity", at least if you are
in the same industrial sector. It's not exercising only, sports teaches you
about sportsmanship, respect and fairness. That's what I look up to.

Heck, Hacking itself is even some kind of sport to me.

So, if you need somebody in order to raise the experience of doing sports: I'm
all yours. ;-)

------
kohanz
I definitely love sports and am currently working on a side-project in that
area. However, it is not an in-game experience. Hoping to do a Show HN soon to
share it.

My feeling is that the "in-game" experience will be tough to crack. Call me
old fashioned, but when I sit down to watch a game, I may have a second screen
open, but it's rarely used to augment watching the game, it's mostly for
multi-tasking.

------
ada1981
We have a community of Founders / Investors that started this year that love
Ultimate Frisbee. Invite only events where we play / mastermind / do deals /
hang.

Current members include Dave McClure of 500 Startups, Elliott Bisnow of Summit
Series, Evan Reas of Circle and others.

[http://UltimateFounders.com](http://UltimateFounders.com)

------
freshrap6
Big sports fan here. I enjoy watching the game and participating. I've been
working on a side project for managing the social sport/rec league teams I
play on.

The idea you raised is an interesting one. There are lots of really cool
visualizations out there these days. I've always wondered how we could make
them more useful during the games.

------
zachlatta
We're a small team of football fans and we recently made a game in that area
for iOS devices. It's called Football Heroes. We'd love your feedback!

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/football-
heroes/id543009156?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/football-
heroes/id543009156?mt=8)

------
pmcpinto
I'm a big fan of sports, mainly soccer and basketball, but I don't have any
background on iOS and Objective C.

During games I usually use a second screen to debate with my friends what's
happening in the game or to share some betting tips.

In case you need something more feel free to ask me.

------
frenchhacker
Sounds interesting to me. I have a couple of side projects involving
visualization and comparison of data from track and field events. My technical
background includes Python, Java, Postgresql, Javascript. Unfortunately no
iOS.

~~~
chatmasta
I run d1 track in college right now. Would love to talk about this with you if
you want. milesrichardson@gmail.com

------
knes
I'm learning to code and building stuff at
[http://www.insidefpl.com](http://www.insidefpl.com), a site dedicated to
Fantasy Premier League Football.

------
geldedus
"love sports" like in "couch potato watching sports on TV getting fatter with
beer, pizza and chips"? no thanks

------
coralreef
Saw this few days ago:
[http://www.rivalrygames.com/](http://www.rivalrygames.com/)

------
penguinlinux
Wait until the Word Cup comes this year, I know many hackers that love Soccer.

~~~
pmcpinto
A real soccer fan watches games during all year, not only in the World Cup :)

------
GrahamsNumber
Some "hackers" love sports, the pope is catholic and water is wet.

------
pennyarkham
Sports are for idiot working class men.

~~~
ScottWhigham
If this sort of response is what you consider a "contribution" to this
community, we're better off without you.

